# Good metal amp settings?



## Sam1000 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey!

If this is in the wrong section, sorry about that 

Anyways, I am looking to find some great amp settings for metal. The tone that I am trying to get has great distortion, and when you play single notes, they don't shoot out at you. When at my guitar lessons, my teachers tone is sick and when I do a few sweeps, it sounds awesome! Unfortunately I cant find the right settings no matter how much I try!

Does anybody know some possible settings that could help?

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First thing's first - what amp? That largely determines a) if metal will even be happening b) what kind of metal will probably be happening and c) what settings should work. The settings on my dual rec look very different then they did yesterday haha


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

The thing with amp setting is as Budda said change, whats good today may not be tommorow.
Your best bet is to learn your amp (whatever it is) and learn how each control effects the tone.

Also listen very close to what bands you like and listen for the low, Mids and highs..can you hear them are they scooped (no mids) are they trebly or super distorted, what is the guitar tuned to. All that stuff helps you get your own sound, knowing your amp makes it happen.

Also keep in mind that to hear a good solo or sweep you need Less distortion not more. Also learn to use less gain and increase volume, this will make the guitar tight with no mud yet still have face melting distortion..


----------



## Sam1000 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, i have a Traynor Dg30D

I've tested out all the settings, and i just cant seem to get the tone that i want.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Traynor Amps: Solidstate Guitar Amps

Not the best amp for metal without some sort of distortion pedal and maybe overdrive. Best you can get i think is classic rock tones.
I have a Metal Muff and when I tried it in the store it was through a pristine clean Fender Deluxe amp, it pulled off a brutal sound and was hilarious turning it off and on.
Check your local Craigslist or Kijiji to see whats on sale.

Once you get a pedal you will be very happy with what you have.
Good but expensive zvex Box of Metal
Not much else, see what your local stores have and post them up for comment.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Also look into the wampler plextortion - that set up right would get heavy.

You're going to want to be hunting for a new amp though for metal, - $300 can get you a peavey bandit


----------

